# Carbomask Face Paint



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Carbomask FacePaint invites discriminating face-painters to review our claims.

Being a face painter, you know that hunting is just "not the same" without it.

We offer a product that is super mild, and is "good" for your skin.

Carbomask is an 'engineered mud' which uses pharmaceutical grade activated charcoal and various clays which deliver the perfect adhesion to skin without staining!

Our Carbon / clay blend pulls oils and impurities from your pores in much the same way as "kitty litter" pulls oils off the driveway.

You get practical, flat, odorless protection against skin shine without sealing your pores or staining your skin. 

Carbomask has one trend, the most outstanding claim.. And that is- If your a facepainter, and you try this product, you will never go back to using lipsticks, make-ups, or grease paints again.*


*non facepainters do not count.

Give us a visit at our "remodeled" website C A R B O M A S K "DOT" C O M


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

*New 3.5 oz Black Facepaint*











www.carbomask.com


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

friday night! TTT


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

*yesterday and today*

ttt before AT goes off line.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks Interesting. I would use it. I have sensitive skin and I sweat a lot. Does the product drip down the face from sweating?.


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

*graphic video demo*

Go to my facebook (look up carbomask)

and you will see ( I hope the most detailed answer to your question with your own eyes!!)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carbomask/155736877774082?ref=sgm

please tell me if you can see this video. (wont you?)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

carbomask said:


> Go to my facebook (look up carbomask)
> 
> and you will see ( I hope the most detailed answer to your question with your own eyes!!)
> 
> ...


Yes. I watched the video. I could use something like this. I don't like to wear masks when it 90 degree's out.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great product here, check the video out on Facebook also!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello Carbomask...you have my attention, as i am a devout War Painter - and run an annual "Best War Paint" photo contest each fall here on AT...maybe we can work something out for a prize for this year's contest?

I have been using Fred Bear Face Dust for the last 20+ years, and still have a healthy supply of it. I love it...it comes off much easier than standard face paint, creams, or tubes...and does not leave me felling like I have paint caked on. The downsize is it does wear off with touch, sweat, or time..as of now - I have no real reason for changing. 

However, I went to your site, and have been poking arounf here...so again, i am interested.

I see you have green, brown, and black for colors. I am a huge user of GRAY..It matches my hunting environment and camo. I use a gray base with brown and black details..Do you have gray, or plans for a gray carbomask?

Is there a "hunter's kit" available with all of your available colors? I saw the 2 pack of brown and green, and the single black.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

War up! its not the same without facepaint is it!? Do you have an archive of the facepaint submissions? I love to see them! problem with carbomask is that its so ugly.. and frankly have posed that colorblind deer are not impressed with intricate designs. But that doesnt stop us does it. I can set you up, we got grey, its nice.. not an easy blend, with the charcoal though, but we did it. How do you score the contestants? (uglyness a factor?) ! ha ha. My colors arent so super vibrant. just dull..flat..and charcoally. (I made that word up.). 

I just hope everyone can use what works for them. (grease paint included). ps. dont use a cork or mud though.. theyre both bad for you. Gimme a PM, and I'll set you up. thanks for looking. BobRay


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

carbomask said:


> War up! its not the same without facepaint is it!? Do you have an archive of the facepaint submissions? I love to see them! problem with carbomask is that its so ugly.. and frankly have posed that colorblind deer are not impressed with intricate designs. But that doesnt stop us does it. I can set you up, we got grey, its nice.. not an easy blend, with the charcoal though, but we did it. How do you score the contestants? (uglyness a factor?) ! ha ha. My colors arent so super vibrant. just dull..flat..and charcoally. (I made that word up.).
> 
> I just hope everyone can use what works for them. (grease paint included). ps. dont use a cork or mud though.. theyre both bad for you. Gimme a PM, and I'll set you up. thanks for looking. BobRay




Sounds good - I will shoot you a PM. 

Here are the links to last year's threads...it was a good time!

I picked the funniest ones i saw and let the AT population vote for the Winner. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1037357&highlight=war+paint\

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1053694&highlight=war+paint\

I run it through October - ends on Halloween - because I do not mess around during Sweet November!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets get this back to the top where it belongs!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the evening.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

JUST ordered 2 samples today.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## diamond blk Ice (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey there fellow hunter. I just joined this club 2008, never used it much due to seemed really hard to use, not computer smart at all. Question here is I was shopping on E-Bay, big shopper there, and I ran into your site some how. Well I like the scent free paint. Seems like cost is rather high, shipping and all. What suggestions, if any would you be willing to offer. I couold get away with just brown and green colors. Does it really come off easy. Thanks, I hope I can locate your answer on this site.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Get your order in now!


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

u have my attention... pm me i would like some details and to talk to you about your product ... we have a prostaff that would be great at helping you push more product in more peoples hands


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Carbomask the best there is!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Easy Removal, After a long day in the woods


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

If you were going to get one color, what color would you buy? At $14.99 a tube, I think I will only get one tube for now to try out. I read on the website that the brown is pretty dark, so would you go that route?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got all 3 colors, but typically use Black or Brown.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

How do I get a sample? Thanks


----------

